# Wooden Spinner Swivel



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review and link.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to have another Fisherman On Board Chris.

Thanks for the Review. I use a couple of the same but slightly different Swivels. As You've mentioned the Important thing is that they have a Ball Bearing Setup.

Compared to the Non Ball Bearing, they don't come cheap. Which is why the Word "SNAG" is another Four Letter Word. ...LOL…

I'm going to drop in a few Pics of mine from Bass Pro (Canada). Hope you don't mind. Also a Snap Lock Lure Connector.

Without a Pair of Split Ring Pliers I'd go Nuts, trying to open and hold Split Rings.

I just happened to be walking by the Fishing Display in Wal Mart and saw A Pair similar to the ones below for about 8/9 Bucks including the Case. They work jut fine!




























Thanks again for your Review.

Regards: Rick


----------

